# Floor from amerika band guitar laden sludge brutal holy hell? lol



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yah i like intense relentless music like early Floor i think there sludge band from florida and there sludge purist of genra for affecionados not noobs will be scarred , this is is crazy take i.e ides of june song, woaw what a sound the so darn brutal unreal folks even for deprofundis


----------

